# Dogs taking it easy!



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Just some pics I took yesterday of the dogs lounging around the house.

Kwame & Belle



















Sleeping Beauty










Kwame in his favourite chair


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

wow, what beautiful dogs. They're all stunning.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

love this breed and love the yoodal.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Stunning, they have very different faces and expressions. 

Sh x


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

LOL, have to laugh....as the first two pics were loading...they looked like siemese dogs....2 heads joined to one body!

Lovely looking dogs!


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

francesandjon said:


> LOL, have to laugh....as the first two pics were loading...they looked like siemese dogs....2 heads joined to one body!
> 
> Lovely looking dogs!


:lol: yes see what you mean.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

love the expresion of the one on the right :lol: mean n moody,gorgeous dogs


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

How did i miss these!!!

LOVE the pics! Belle is not the most elegant lady on her chair is she :lol: Kwame is so handsome though, hopefully i will get to meet him someday???


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

WOW !!! stunning dogs :thumbup:


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

tiddlypup said:


> love the expresion of the one on the right :lol: mean n moody,gorgeous dogs


Huh yeah especially at the minute as she is having a slight phantom preg she isn't normally



Jess2308 said:


> How did i miss these!!!
> 
> LOVE the pics! Belle is not the most elegant lady on her chair is she :lol: Kwame is so handsome though, hopefully i will get to meet him someday???


No Belle doen't do elegance much:lol:

Maybe one day you will meet him possibly May SKC if you come up as he comes NFC now since he doesn't like the ring


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

We will probably go up in the caravan again as we loved it last time! 

Hopefully see him there! Typical boy isnt he, would rather be sat on the sofa sunbathing that out earning his keep :lol:


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Jess2308 said:


> We will probably go up in the caravan again as we loved it last time!
> 
> Hopefully see him there! Typical boy isnt he, would rather be sat on the sofa sunbathing that out earning his keep :lol:


Oh that's good then hopefully the weather will be as good as it was this year.

Oh yes would much rather be at home, doesn't see the point of showrings, all far too boring


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

Great pictures! I especially like the second one; it looks like a studio photo. Basenjis seem to be very photogenic. I don't think I've ever seen a basenji not look good in a picture


----------



## mamadogue (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh they are stunning dogs :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

